# router mit win 3.11???



## moth (2. Januar 2002)

das hat zwar nicht all zu viel mit webservern zu tun, aber weiß vielleciht jemand ob es einen einfachen router wie zb jana server für win 3.11 gibt? dann hätte man nämlich nicht die schwierigkeiten (anfänger  ) von linux bzw. die "vorteile" von windows. moment noch, bevor ihr meckert: das ganze soll für nen 486er mit ner 420mb platte sein!!

naja, vielleciht kann mir jemand helfen...

ansonsten nen FROHES NEUES!


----------



## JanDelay (13. Januar 2002)

yo...

win 3.11 wissen aus meinem kopf zu kramen is mir leider zu anstrengend...

vielleicht findest du das ganz schön...

funzt wunderbar...vorrausgesetz du hast dsl

http://www.dtag.de/dtag/ipl2/cda/mtp/0,12419,301294d11000009050304121000004,00.html

greetz jan


----------



## moth (13. Januar 2002)

hehe, scherzkeks!
da ich kein geld ******en kann, leider , will ich ja meinen 486er als router benutzen, deswegen auch win 3.x!!!
der verträgt den krempel zwar auch mit win9x aber 3.x is ressourcenschonender... man beachte das wort "RESSOURCEN" 

naja, danke, wenigstens eine antwort ) hehe
CYA


----------



## JanDelay (13. Januar 2002)

..hm...sorry...

aber da kann ich dir dann leida nisch weida helfen...

tut mir leid...

bye

jan


----------



## moth (13. Januar 2002)

ich hab ne andere lösung gefunden:
entweder mit minilinux un 2 netzwerkkarten oder eben 2 netzwerkkarten un win98 mit jana

müsste beides gehen...

CYA


----------

